# We have Hammerhead kids!



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

On Wednesday Bulldog had a buck kid. Luckily Ray was there when she had him because she was screaming in pain and he had to pull the kid. Both mom and baby are doing fine. The buck is a colorful rascal and is really thrown out on all corners. Too young to tell much else but I like him so far.


























I knew since Bulldog went it meant that that Sadie and Cowlick would go soon as well. I was hopeful they would go while I was home this weekend but wasn't counting on it. In fact I was joking Sadie would kid after I left for my show. To my surprise when I went out to the farm, Sadie was acting weird. She was staying in the barn and didn't come out to meet me like usual. She finally came out and I saw her arch her back like she was having a contraction-but nothing streaming yet. So I gave her some privacy and went to work with my doe I'm showing Monday. I went back to check on er and she was no longer in the barn. I frantically searched for her and she was behind the building. Beside was the prettiest paint kid. I ran over to check, and yes it was a doe! She was still wet so I gave Sadie privacy to finish cleaning her off. Ray went out to see her and was surprised she only had one. I was so thrilled with the kid's coloring I didn't mind.

A few minutes later I walked back over to check on Sadie and the kid. To my surprise there was another kid on the ground, still in the sack. I ran over and it was a traditional buck kid. I cleared his nose and mouth a let Sadie do the rest. I came back a few minutes later and that buck was already up and trying to nurse. The doe was still content to lay down. I moved Sadie and her kids into a sheltered run because it is supposed to storm tonight. Once they were confined-both kids were nursing vigorously. I'm happy with them. They have a lot of bone and seem to be fairly long.


































All these babies are off of a buck named Hammerhead-he's an RRD Hammertime (famous paint buck) son. Before we bred to him not many of his kids have had any color. So far we've had 3 out of 4 have color.

If anyone has any name suggestions for Sadie's kids please throw them out. I'm thinking of calling the boy Jackhammer. Not sure about the doe yet. I'd like a name that's Hammer related though.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats!

cant think of any names though...jackhammer is cute.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im sorry.. but the first thing that popped in my head with the title.. was a kid body and a hammer head shark head..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are adorable.... :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww cute. Ye should call him Hamlet =] 

LW


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

What cuties :stars: 

The first name that popped into my head was, "It's Hammer Time" That does date me a bit doesn't it!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats! :shades: Gonna leave the names to others.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

rebelshope said:


> What cuties :stars:
> 
> The first name that popped into my head was, "It's Hammer Time" That does date me a bit doesn't it!


Hehe, well their Grandfather's name is Hammer Time. :greengrin:


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

You could call her HammerThyme, Thyme for short.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

or "Thor's Hammer" 

Thor is the god of thunder, and he carried a hammer..(to beat people with?) im not sure (maybe it shot lightning?) anyways....lol


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Types of hammers:
Ball peen
claw
sledge
finishing
framing
dead blow


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ooo, sledgehammer!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Sledge hammer is coool...


AlaskaBoers said:


> or "Thor's Hammer"
> 
> Thor is the god of thunder, and he carried a hammer..(to beat people with?) im not sure (maybe it shot lightning?) anyways....lol


 :ROFL: That would be good to! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's a good one........ :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

:ROFL: I say Ball peen lol

MC Hammer
U Can't Touch This


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

CUTE! I love that first buck.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol mc hammer...lol :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kids!! Very nice!! Funny you mention the name Jack Hammer, I just named one of my bucks that.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

RowdyKidz said:


> CUTE! I love that first buck.


Thanks! That first buck is a beast. I like him a lot.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

There are Hammertime kids names Sledge Hammer and Can't Touch This. I thought about Can't Touch This anyways but have no clue what I'd use for a call name.

Its way too hard thinking of a hammer related name that works for a girl. :hair: 

HammerThyme is cute though. Hmm...


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I think I have picked a good registration name.

The doe is going to be registered as BNBF Hammer To Fall.

This includes the hammer theme and incoprporates my previous theme of music related names. Last year Sadie's kids were named after names in Beatles songs since Sadie is a name from a Beatles song. I've just moved onto Queen now.

Now for a call name.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

BNBF Hammer To Fall......good name choice... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cool! i like that


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Those are some VERY nice kids....cute as buttons!

Hammer names.....can't think of any there, sorry.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

CONGRATS :leap: Great pictures
Suellen


----------

